# Anyone know a good place to get ears cropped in Utah?



## BLkDOuTSrT4[303] (Feb 5, 2009)

I wanna find a good place to crop my pups ears and see people who have got it done in utah.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Ask this guy

Jeremy @ Aftershock Kennels (jeremy steffen) | MySpace.com

Or just open the phone book to the vet section and start calling!


----------



## BLkDOuTSrT4[303] (Feb 5, 2009)

yea i have called a few but want to see some dogs with after results and goto that vet if i like the ear crop.


----------



## BLkDOuTSrT4[303] (Feb 5, 2009)

Im gonna get ahold of that guy though


----------

